# Should I stop HGH for minor outpatient procedure



## Cirrus77 (Jun 17, 2020)

[FONT=&quot]Sup dudes, [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I have an upper endoscopy (Minor outpatient, no incisions) coming up and was wondering if I should interrupt hgh use for it. I’ve seen some info about stopping a week before for surgery due to threat of blood clots in the legs, but nothing with regard to minor outpatient stuff. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
Thanks in advance for any help.[/FONT]


----------



## Jin (Jun 17, 2020)

Cirrus77 said:


> Sup dudes,
> 
> 
> I have an upper endoscopy (Minor outpatient, no incisions) coming up and was wondering if I should interrupt hgh use for it. I’ve seen some info about stopping a week before for surgery due to threat of blood clots in the legs, but nothing with regard to minor outpatient stuff.
> ...



Can you post a link to the information about hgh potentially causing blood clots? News to me.....

I don’t think you need to stop and also hgh doesn’t linger in your body like an estered aas.


----------



## tinymk (Jun 17, 2020)

I would say no need for an upper endo...  very simple non evasive procedure used for biopsies on the stomach and intestines and checking for ulcers.  Don’t see the risk of gh with this procedure


----------



## BRICKS (Jun 18, 2020)

Absolutely you don't need to stop that.  How do I know this, absolutely? I'm the one that tells patients what to stop taking and what to continue before surgery.


----------



## Gabriel (Jun 27, 2020)

All should agree...no


----------



## Big Mikey (Jun 28, 2020)

An endoscopy is cake. No need to stop anything.


----------

